# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Limestone paving anti slip coating

## Shanegray

Has anyone used slip grip from Bunnings on  pool pavers or used a cost effective treatment product that works well without being too porous 
The pavers look shiny when it rains but too slippery to walk on 
Also a good product to rub brown rust stains off fibreglass from metal bits left in bottom of pool ie beer bottle tops 
A bloke suggested rubbing a chlorine tablet dunno if hes fair dinkum or pullin my leg 
Thanks in advance

----------

